#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Iec 61892-2 help !

## sambun

Dear all, anyone have IEC 61892-2, pls share, I need it for urgent case !

See More: Iec 61892-2 help !

----------


## shakmed

> Dear all, anyone have IEC 61892-2, pls share, I need it for urgent case !



Dear sambun !! Enjoy Here ...

IEC 61892-2  : Mobile and fixed offshore units  Electrical installations  Part 2: System design (860.25 KB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> Dear sambun !! Enjoy Here ...
> 
> IEC 61892-2  : Mobile and fixed offshore units  Electrical installations  Part 2: System design (860.25 KB)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear shakmed,
Excelent. Thank you very much.

----------


## farchan

the link is dead.. could you please re-upload that doc? thanks

----------


## nitc_vipan

please upload. Mentioned Link no Such File Exists.

----------


## selmagis

Free full preview edition 2.0 2012-03: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Dear Selmagis,
Can't download from your link. It is Japanase/Chinese Site.
Please upload to 4shared. Thank you.

----------


## sambun

Dear Selmagis,
Can't download from your link. It is Japanase/Chinese Site.
Please upload to 4shared. Thank you.

----------


## apokko

Hello,
If anyone can re-upload i would be very grateful.

----------

